# Some theme sound loops



## heresjohnny

I have posted some of the sound loops I used last year. My favorite is the Crazy Room. We played the entrance loop outside with a sub woofer, made the heartbeat very nice. There was a swamp room with both the swamp sound tracks, and we played upstairs from speakers up in the ceiling. Enjoy.

http://www.johnnyspage.com/sound.htm


----------



## krough

Nice stuff HJ. What did you mix them with?


----------



## grim reaper

nice i like the entrange track


----------



## HalloweenRick

Great Job HJ! I love the entrance theme as well!


----------



## DeathTouch

HEy, that was pretty good. I was thinking about taking some audio off the new king kong movie. Maybe use some of King Kong's screams in an audio track.


----------



## heresjohnny

krough said:


> Nice stuff HJ. What did you mix them with?


I used http://www.ntrack.com/. It costs, but I was in a rush to get things done for Halloween and didn't know about you guys to ask at that time. I'd be interested in knowing about any free software that does the same thing, I'm sure it exists.


----------



## DeathTouch

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## heresjohnny

I have been exploring some sounds for building some new soundscapes, came across a really cool source for background theme music, www.acidplanet.com. For example, listen to the artist Residential Evil at http://www.acidplanet.com/artist.asp?AID=339642&T=233115


----------



## Hellrazor

Okay DT, I downloaded audocity, now, how do I use it?


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> Okay DT, I downloaded audocity, now, how do I use it?


Oh, no. You wanted tech support with that? To tell you the truth I never used it because I have cool audio pro. I sorry, I thought you were just looking for something free.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good going DT!
Giving advice for something you have no idea about...
I see a trend......


----------



## Hellrazor

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, no. You wanted tech support with that? To tell you the truth I never used it because I have cool audio pro. I sorry, I thought you were just looking for something free.


D'Oh!

Thanks for your help! I will try and figure it out. I am looking for something free, tapped out my Halloween fund and its only July!!!

I need good advise as to rigging up sounds for my haunt, in the past I only haunted my front yard and had only that crappy Walmart CD in my player... this year I want to do sounds for each area; witch area, tourture/mad scietist area, grave yard, fortune teller and I think another area, havent figured it out yet.

Thank Heavens I have 119 days, crap 118 to do it in.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, I thought people were just looking for free audio and I did that. So there, whimp...


----------



## Hellrazor

thanks for the link DT, I think I can figure it out, it looks pretty easy and there is a "help" with it, I actually am pretty good with software, its all good. I wouldnt have known where to look, so I appreciate it


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> thanks for the link DT, I think I can figure it out, it looks pretty easy and there is a "help" with it, I actually am pretty good with software, its all good. I wouldnt have known where to look, so I appreciate it


That is good. I thought I got myself into a bind there. I thought, man now I am going to have to use that software. LOL. But I have heard thru alot of people that it is really nice software for being free.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is, I've used it a time of two myself, but it's been a couple of years.


Come here, our little bad boy Hauntforum dude, group hug:smoking:


----------



## DeathTouch

I have a headache, sorry...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I have a headache, sorry...


Really?


----------



## Hellrazor

Hey DT. Thanks soooo much for that website, Ive figured out how to use the software and have manipulated some sounds already, found on Grimms website. He used the same program so I didnt have to worry about switching and stuff. It works great! I think I can do some pretty neat sounds now. Thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch

Your welcome Hellrazor.


----------



## mikeq91

I've used Audacity for music recording but not for track mixing... It seems pretty straightforward though and easy to use


----------



## Empress Nightshade

DT,

you did right by sending HellR to Audacity. It's a great source for mixing tracks! I like to mix, cut and change popular songs. I'm not sure if this will come through, but here's the link to a song I warped a while ago. We're having a Disco/Bar inside our haunt called _Ye Clube_. This song and many more that aren't warped will be played:

Twisted Star

Audacity is awesome and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

I just tried the link and it's not working. Awwwwwww.....


----------



## heresjohnny

It's working, but it looks like the server is slow this morning. Check out the background track, it is my latest effort at layering a eerie background soundscape.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

I deleted it and am uploading it again. Putfile is not very reliable.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Putfile is a joke! After two attempts to upload, it keeps coming up with errors. Anyone know some other place that I may upload my music for free?


----------



## heresjohnny

New sound theme, this one inspired by TearyThunder and the dancing skeleton. Ever since I saw a picture of that skeleton, I can't get Tchaikovsky's Dance of the Swans out of my head, so I made a haunted version of it. I tried to make it suitable for looping. Check it out. http://www.johnnyspage.com/sounds/HauntedSwanLake3.mp3


----------



## ShadyHallows

Hey Johnny do you care if I use some of those for my website I will give you credit for the track if you want.


----------



## heresjohnny

Help yourself ShadyHallows.


----------



## heresjohnny

New theme, Bach in a Dungeon http://www.johnnyspage.com/sounds/Bach.mp3


----------



## DeathTouch

hey johnny, can I use those my my little radio braodcast too?


----------



## heresjohnny

absolutely! August 23, my I am feeling festive today. Halloween must be getting close.


----------



## mrklaw

nice job on those


----------



## Hellrazor

OK I nEEEDDD Help! I made some neat tracks but they wont stay togehter when i try to save them and put them on disk. Im soooo frustrated. Could someone give me an audio city walk through. I guess I dont know what Im doiung.

I just want a 15 min witch and a 15 minute graveyard them. Perhaps a torture room too but thats it. 

HELP Please!!!


----------



## heresjohnny

hellrazor you might want to start a new thread on this, I don't use audio city.


----------



## Hellrazor

k will do


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

I love them johnny,wish you would use that voice on the entrance and tell a story,kinda...that voice is awesome,got anymore sounds like the entrance?


Paco


----------

